# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Árboles en el Delta del Llobregat

## perdiguera

Hoy he estado viendo una laguna nueva en el Delta del Llobregat, de la que más tarde pondré las fotos correspondientes, y en el camino me he encontrado estos dos árboles más grandes de lo normal.

Uno de ellos no sé qué árbol es y el otro es un eucalipto. La longitud del perímetro del tronco a un metro treinta de alto es de 2,6 y 2,8 metros respectivamente.

El eucalipto debía tener sus buenos 12 o 13 metros de alto y el otro algo menos.

Aquí van ambos.

----------


## tescelma

Podría ser un olmo o también llamado negrillo?

----------


## perdiguera

No lo sé tescelma, sin hojas soy muy negado para los árboles.

----------


## No Registrado

Sin hojas es dificil ver, pero parece un chopo euroamericano, eso si desmochado hace tiempo y muy maltratado. Los otros más pequeños también lo parecen, y en cuanto los arbustos de la izquierda parecen sauces. En la segunda foto al eucalipto le pasa lo mismo, también esta cortado a cierta altura. Un saludo. Eldelassetas.

----------


## REEGE

Ya es hora de registrarte y seguro que tu ayuda nos vendrá genial... Un experto en flora vendría fenomenal en Embalses.net
Yo en árboles soy un negado... Todos me parecen iguales, jejeje

----------

